# Grateful Dead roundel (where to find?)



## iWORKforWINE (Nov 22, 2012)

Has anyone seen this? Where can I find this?

http://tripledare.tumblr.com/image/27177964784

Thanks!

Eric_a_


----------



## khoegen (Apr 13, 2015)

*Jerry*

The grateful Dead roundel is a cool idea. I recently purchased an X3 and I've been on the hunt for a dead emblem or sticker to accent the vehicle. If all else fails, you can simply get a custom vinyl done....just bring a vinyl shop you design and they can create a vinyl you can stick on your vehicle. If however you are seriously looking for a roundel to replace the stock BMW one....PLEASE let me know if you found one.....there's gotta be some artistic folks out there who can make them for a price.....but that certainly would be unique and cool. Good luck!


----------



## iWORKforWINE (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey now!

Thank you for the message.

I gave up on the SYF roundel. For $20 (each), I had custom license plate frames made up. 

My front one reads:

TOP: THEY'RE A BAND

BOTTOM: (SYF) BEYOND DESCRIPTION (SYF)


The back one reads:

TOP: GOIN' WHERE THE WATER

BOTTOM: (SYF) TATES LIKE WINE (SYF)


I had a third one made:
TOP: SO MANY ROADS.....

BOTTOM: (SYF) TO EASE MY SOUL (SYF)

I think it was from Cafe Press. Very cool!

Cheers!
Eric


----------



## khoegen (Apr 13, 2015)

Awesome! 
Although not entirely bimmer related, my girl and I will be heading up north to Hampton Beach to see Dark Star Orchestra for a two night gig....in my 2006 X3.....which is proudly sporting a Jerry hand window sticker. Subtle....yet displays our love of the family.
There must be others out there with the talent to create a Stealie Roundel for the BMW deadheads out there...
Meanwhile I'll be checking out the custom license plate option....excellent post brother!


----------



## D4nguy (Oct 1, 2011)

*Decals for E90 roundel*

I have also been searching for a custom SYF roundel but I don't think anyone makes them. The demand is probably not high enough to justify the expense of tooling up a die for this. Instead I made some custom decals. Here's what I have on my E90 now:





































Here's some other designs I made as well. These should fit any E90, or any roundel with sizes 82mm and 74mm roundels. Please note that A2 is reflective, which was a mistake when I ordered it but actually looks really cool at night.










If anyone is interested in any of these, please PM me. I'll sell for $5 each including shipping.


----------

